# 96 Maxima VQ30DE Thermostat Housing Stuck



## chrisn82 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm trying to replace the thermostat on my 96 Maxima VQ30DE motor. I removed the 1 bolt and 2 nuts and expected to be able to wiggle it around a little and pull the thing off. That did not work. With those guide bolts on there it makes it impossible just pry it off like I would on my old Jeep. 

Is there something I'm doing wrong here? It seems like maybe it's stuck behind something or there is something else keeping it in place. I ran my finger along the edges as best I could but it didn't seem like anything was in the way. I tapped it a little with a hammer and grabbed the nozel with some vice grips to try and shake it a little and pull the thing off but that just shook the whole car.

Any expert tips out there on how to get this thing off? Is there something else I need to remove that I overlooked?

Thanks!

chris


----------



## chrisn82 (Jun 17, 2008)

*whoops....*

ok...good news and bad news...

good news...i got the thermostat off and replaced the radiator in about 45 minutes...minus drain, flush and refill times....runs like a champ now...no overheating

bad news....i've once again confirmed that i'm kind of an idiot....there are 3 nuts....and no bolts...i looked at the new part wrong and missed the nut under the hose fitting...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Doesn't it feel good knowing you figured out something on your own?...:fluffy:


----------

